# I made it to the Habanos Section!



## HBNDN (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh yeah. I've been waiting for 3 months for this... Haha. Here's a shot of when I recently spent quality time with some of my CCs: Partagas Serie Ds, Punch Punchs, and Montecristo No 2s.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I saw you beatin the hell outta the other threads to get over the threshold.. Figured this was the reason...lol

You've put in your time so I won't jerk your chain TOO much.. 

Welcome to the darkside bro..another slippery slope.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HBNDN (Aug 9, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I saw you beatin the hell outta the other threads to get over the threshold.. Figured this was the reason...lol
> 
> You've put in your time so I won't jerk your chain TOO much..
> 
> ...


Lol!!! I was all over Puff this morning! I could see the finish line bro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

HBNDN said:


> Lol!!! I was all over Puff this morning! I could see the finish line bro


I know I was watching..

The only time I get truly annoyed is when members fire up one word answers for a week, contribute nothing of substance to the forum and get p#ssed when I tell em there's also a time limit..

So.. for new members that pm me thinking I can change the rules for you...I CAN'T.. So STOP ASKING

Do it like @HBNDN... do your time with a smile, contribute, get to know people and the rules, and the we'll hand over the keys to the dark side soon enough..

ENJOY BRO,
Dino

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Welcome to the club bro! It seems you are a Partagas fan. Lol


----------



## HBNDN (Aug 9, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Welcome to the club bro! It seems you are a Partagas fan. Lol


Thank you. You know what? I haven't had one of those yet. I'm putting them down for a while. They were boxed in February of '17.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@UBC03 did anyone tell @HBNDN the tradition of sending 5ers to all the mods once entering the Habanos section  ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> @UBC03 did anyone tell @HBNDN the tradition of sending 5ers to all the mods once entering the Habanos section  ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just assumed everyone already knew that already..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

While I too, can play on the dark side... I have yet to acquire the prerequisite tools used here and alas, have no clue YET where these "tools" come from.

Truthfully, I'm still trying to learn about basic tools, let alone this master class hardware.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Matfam1 said:


> While I too, can play on the dark side... I have yet to acquire the prerequisite tools used here and alas, have no clue YET where these "tools" come from.
> 
> Truthfully, I'm still trying to learn about basic tools, let alone this master class hardware.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If someone mentions where to get the "tools" you will be flogged..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> If someone mentions where to get the "tools" you will be flogged..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This literally made me blow coffee thru my nose... thanks.

Someday when the time is right and I have learned to walk... I will figure out how to run.

Have you ever seen a fat kid chasing an ice cream truck? I resemble that; I will get the tools in due time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Matfam1 said:


> This literally made me blow coffee thru my nose... thanks.
> 
> Someday when the time is right and I have learned to walk... I will figure out how to run.
> 
> ...


Never seen a fat kid chasing an ice cream truck... Only the shadow of one...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Harbor Freight is where you get the tools or Mac or Snap-On if you can afford those.

Okay now that I have a head start, I'm running. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> Harbor Freight is where you get the tools or Mac or Snap-On if you can afford those.
> 
> Okay now that I have a head start, I'm running.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


.... crap, that explains why mine have been breaking. I've been finding the best deals on Alibaba. Ok, now I know where to get the good stuff at

And I'm probably about to get banned for thread jacking....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Harbor freight is decent, I tend to hit up Home Depot, but lately have been going to Lowe’s more often. I give them my phone number and automatically get the military discount after registering online...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Never seen a fat kid chasing an ice cream truck... Only the shadow of one...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If you weren't running so close to me you wouldn't see my shadow 
@Matfam1 all things in due time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HBNDN said:


> Oh yeah. I've been waiting for 3 months for this... Haha. Here's a shot of when I recently spent quality time with some of my CCs: Partagas Serie Ds, Punch Punchs, and Montecristo No 2s.


:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Well I have now just tried and looks like I have made it as well. Hello everyone, glad to have finally made the long swim across!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the Darkside...


----------



## HBNDN (Aug 9, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Welcome to the Darkside...


 I love that song! Haha


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Welcome to the Darkside...


Great flick and sound track.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations @HBNDN! Let's see you fire up one of those stogies and post it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Champagne InHand said:


> Great flick and sound track.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it sure was after a long Hiatus by John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band it propelled them to stardom

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------

